# The Elusive Blowfish



## Annabat (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone having/had trouble catching the Blowfish?

Any tips? It's the only one I'm missing in my ocean dex so far.

I understand it's just a rare fish, but would you recommend catching it in the village ocean or island ocean?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 17, 2014)

ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never catch one == no matter how...and that eye-popped fish =3= too

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think certain fishes only can be catch in your town unless it stated all year in island =x


----------



## Dewy (Feb 17, 2014)

Ugh, I had trouble with this one too. :c
I don't think it's possible to catch one off the island coast, so fish in the village ocean. And I'm pretty sure you can only catch it past 9 PM. It's about the size of a horse mackerel or dab.

Good luck!


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 17, 2014)

You can only catch them from November to the end of February, so you can't go to the island. I didn't have much difficulty catching it.


----------



## Adore (Feb 17, 2014)

I got one first try when I was searching for one o-o
It's like the shadow of a dab, so medium-ish to small. Somewhere around that I think. Good luck


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 17, 2014)

Blow Fish come out at an odd time of 9PM and shadow size in the water is medium, so just look for a medium sized at 9PM and you should be good


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

You'd think they'd make it a round shadow.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 18, 2014)

Guess once 9pm hit my town I will catch whatever shadow I see, if is not what I want I can just sell it to retails once my bag full =x


----------



## Annabat (Feb 18, 2014)

The Pop Eyed goldfish I got. It kinda made me scratch my head when I caught it though. Keep trying!

Also- thanks for the size of shadow reference. I'll continue questing in the village ocean for this fish!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it only out at 9pm?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 18, 2014)

its from 9pm-4am


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't have any trouble catching the blowfish. I remember it being fairly easy.


----------



## meo (Feb 18, 2014)

I think I've caught it...I'm having more trouble getting the stringfish than anything. ;_;
Figures, out of all the river fish, Merengue would ask for one that's worth 15,000.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 18, 2014)

those come out after 4 and are pretty rare but you'll know when you find one as soon as you see it's shadow in the river.


----------



## meo (Feb 18, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> those come out after 4 and are pretty rare but you'll know when you find one as soon as you see it's shadow in the river.



Yeah, I know the time period they're out but still had no luck fishing for almost two hours...
So sadly she never got her fish.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh well, better luck next time hopefully.


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 18, 2014)

I've caught one once.. it's just really rare o_o  My only tip is persistence.


----------



## Annabat (Feb 19, 2014)

This post was an accident, please ignore it. 

(dont know how to delete posts yet)

Thanks again to all of those who are helping me. I'm still trying.


----------

